# My Low, Mid, and High Tech Planted Tanks



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

First the Low Tech...no CO2, no regular ferts, and low lighting








56G Column








Angelfish pair with eggs








Not so great pic of my fav fish and the only one with a name aka "Mr. Bill"

Now the Mid Tech...DIY CO2, EI Dosing, Medium lighting









20G high tank at work...I didnt even attempt tiger barb pics

Now the High Tech...Pressurized CO2, EI Dosing, High Lighting, Lots of circulation
















The 50G has been running since January 2014...its starting to come together








Male Turquoise Rainbow...only 5 fish in the tank thus far 3 Turq rainbows and 2 Otos


----------



## green18 (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice shots! Are you running filtration in these or just plants with water movement?


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Do you have a link to your low tech tank? I wanna see excatly how you made that tank because Im soon to set up a 40B low tech.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

beautiful tanks, and exceptionally beautiful angel fish. I like your low tech tank best!


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

Those tanks look great! I can't say which one I like more.
Can you please tell me what lighting do you have on the low and medium tanks ,and at what height?Just so I can make a general idea....


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

I do use filtration on the tanks. The 20G has an AC30(upgrading to AC50 when it arrives) with just 2 sponges, the Cascade Internal filter just has a bit of AC sponge and a couple of Bio Chem Stars. The 50G has an AC110 with Eheim Ehfilav and a sponge. The 56G column has an XP3 with stock sponges, Eheim Ehfilav, and filter floss. 

The 56G column was using a 2x65watt Coralife however one of the ballasts went bad so I ran only 1 65watt bulb for about 6 months. I recently upgraded to a 24" Odyssea 2x24watt HOT5...it is sitting on the factory legs on the glass top. The 20G is using a 20" Odyssea 2x18watt HOT5 it is also on the factory legs on the tank top. The 50G is using a Current 2x39watt HOT5. 

I will see if I have any photos of the 56G column in its earlier days. Otherwise I dont have any specific info on its build. 

Thank you all for the very kind comments, without this site these tanks wouldnt look half as good.


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is a photo from around April 2013 when I first began to set the tank up...you will notice that some of the wood wound up repositioned...









Photo around the time when I first added plants...I did not realize the A.barteri had grown so much lol


----------

